# Resistores, Código de colores, Caracteristicas, tipos etc¡



## El_Mago_ (Mar 9, 2011)

*Tolerancia y Valores de resistores / resistencias*

El componente electrónico más simple por su construcción y funcionamiento y más utilizado en los aparatos electrónicos, es el conocido como resistencia o resistor.
El término resistencia, considerado en un sentido general, es la oposición que se presenta a una acción. En electricidad y electrónica, resistencia es la oposición al paso de la corriente eléctrica.
Existen muchos aparatos en donde se utilizan las resistencias para convertir energía eléctrica en energía calorífica. Es el caso de las estufas, los hornos, las planchas, los calentadores de agua, etc.
En los aparatos electrónicos, las resistencias se encuentran en todo tipo de circuitos y su función principal es controlar el paso de la corriente.

*Aspecto físico y símbolo de las resistencias*

En la figura se puede observar el aspecto físico de los tipos más comunes de resistencias utilizadas en los aparatos electrónicos y los símbolos con los cuales se representan en los diagramas o planos.







*Otros parámetros de las resistencias*

Recordemos que al circular corriente eléctrica por una resistencia, hay cierta oposición a ella. Esta oposición hace que parte de la energía eléctrica se transforme en calor alrededor de la resistencia. Este fenómeno se aprecia más en las resistencias de los hornos, estufas, planchas eléctricas, etc.
En las resistencias utilizadas en electrónica, además de su tipo, y su valor en ohmios, se debe tener en cuenta una característica adicional. Esta es la capacidad máxima para expulsar o disipar calor sin que se deteriore o destruya el elemento físico y se mide en vatios.
En la mayoría de los circuitos electrónicos se utilizan resistencias de bajo vatiaje como las de 1/8, 1/4, 1/2, 1 y 2 vatios. En las etapas de salida de los amplificadores de alta potencia, es común encontrar resistencias de vatiajes altos como 5, 10, 15, 20 y 50 vatios. El tamaño físico de las resistencias depende del vatiaje siendo las más grandes las de mayor valor.






*Tolerancia*

La tolerancia de una resistencia / resistor es un dato que nos dice que tanto (en porcentaje) puede variar el valor de la resistencia (hacia arriba o hacia a bajo) de su valor indicado.
Valores típicos de tolerancia son 5%, 10% y 20%, pero también hay de 1%, 2%, 3% y 4%.
La representación de la tolerancia en un resistor se puede ver en el código de colores de las resistencias
Ejemplo: un resistor de 1000 ohmios con una tolerancia del 10% puede tener un valor entre 900 y 1100 ohmios.

*Valores normalizados*

A continuación se presentan los valores normalizados de éstas para diferentes casos de tolerancia.






*Código de colores de las resistencias / resistores*

Los resistoresson fabricados en una gran variedad  de formas y tamaños.
En las más grandes, el valor del resistor se imprime directamente en el cuerpo del mismo, pero en los más pequeños no es posible.
Para poder obtener con facilidad el valor de la resistencia / resistor se utiliza el código de colores
Sobre estos resistores se pintan unas bandas de colores. Cada color representa un número que se utiliza para obtener el valor final del resistor.
Las dos primeras bandas indican las dos primeras cifras del valor del resistor, la tercera banda indica cuantos ceros hay que aumentarle al valor anterior para obtener el valor final delresistor.
La cuarta banda nos indica  la tolerancia y si hay quinta banda, ésta nos indica su confiabilidad











*Ejemplo:*
Si un resistor tiene las siguientes bandas de colores:






El resistor tiene un valor de 2400,000 Ohmios +/- 5 %
El valor máximo de este resistor es: 25200,000 Ω
El valor mínimo de este resistor es: 22800,000 Ω
El resistor puede tener cualquier valor entre el máximo y mínimo calculados.

*Nota:*
- Los colores de las bandas de los resistores no indican la potencia que puede disipar, pero el tamaño que tiene elresistor da una idea de la disipación máxima que puede tener. Ver la Ley de Joule.
- En este artículo los términos resistor y resistencia se han utilizado como sinónimos.






*Clasificación (tipos) de resistencias / resistores*

Hay básicamente dos tipos de Resistencias:
Las resistencias de valores fijos y las Resistencias variables, que a su vez se subdividen dependiendo de características propias.
A continuación se presenta una tabla con una clasificación general:






*Ruido de fondo*

Cuando una resistencia / resistor es atravesado por una corriente genera ruido. Este se llama ruido de fondo
Este ruido es generado por diferentes factores y afectan el funcionamiento del resistor.
Es importante tomar en cuenta esta característica en etapas amplificadoras de baja frecuencia, pues al amplificarse este ruido a través de sucesivas etapas, aparece al final una gran distorsión en la amplitud de la señal.
Este problema se resuelve utilizando resistencias / resistencias de alta calidad

*Soldabilidad*

Un resistor al ser soldado, puede cambiar su valor hasta en un 25%, si esta está expuesta por mucho tiempo al calor del soldador. Hay que realizar soldaduras rápidas y si es posible con usar elementos metálicos, como disipadores, unidos a los terminales a soldar, para radiar el calor.

*Disipación de potencia*

Cuando circula una corriente por un resistor, se produce calor, que es energía que no se aprovecha. Este calor (potencia a disipar) es un inconveniente y debe disiparse al ambiente. La capacidad de disipación de calor de un resistor depende de su tamaño. A mayor tamaño, mayor capacidad de disipación. Ver la Ley de Joule

*Resistencia variable: Potenciómetro, reóstato*

La resistencia variable es un dispositivo que tiene un contacto móvil que se mueve a lo largo de la superficie de una resistencia de valor total constante.
Este contacto móvil se llama cursor o flecha y divide la resistencia en dos resistencias cuyos valores son menores y cuya suma tendrá siempre el valor de la resistencia total.
Las resistencias variables se dividen en dos categorías:

*Potenciómetro*










Los potenciómetros y los reóstatos se diferencias entre si, entre otras cosas, por la forma en que se conectan. En el caso de los potenciómetros, éstos se conectan en paralelo al circuito y se comporta como un divisor de voltaje. Ver la figura.

*Reóstato*






En el caso del reóstato, éste va conectado en serie con el circuito y se debe tener cuidado de que su valor (en ohmios) y su la potencia (en Watts (vatios)) que puede aguantar sea el adecuado para soportar la corriente I en amperios (ampere) que va a circular por él.
Como regla general:
*Los potenciómetros se utilizan paravariar niveles de voltaje y los reóstatospara variar niveles de corriente*
Las resistencias también se pueden dividir tomando en cuenta otras características:
- si son resistencia bobinadas.
- si no son bobinadas.
- de débil disipación.
- de fuerte disipación.
- de precisión.
Normalmente los potenciómetros se utilizan en circuitos con poca corriente, pues no disipan casi potencia, en cambio los reóstatos son de mayor tamaño, por ellos circula más corriente y disipan más potencia.

*Tipos de potenciómetros*

Según la variación del valor en ohmios, con respecto a la posición de su eje, un potenciómetro puede ser lineal, logarítmico o antilogarítmico. Un potenciómetro lineal es aquel cuya variación es constante durante el giro del eje o cursor. Por ejemplo, si se gira 15º la resistencia aumenta 1.000Ω, y si se gira 30º la resistencia aumenta 2.000Ω.
En un potenciómetro logarítmico o antilogarítmico no ocurre esto, se obtiene menos variación al principio y mayor variación al final del giro. En la figura se pueden observar los diferentes comportamientos o curvas de resistencia.






Esta característica es muy importante en el comportamiento de los circuitos de amplificadores, filtros, ecualizadores y otros.
Existe un tipo de potenciómetro que se fabrica especialmente para ser montado en los circuitos impresos. Estos potenciómetros se utilizan para ajustar voltajes o corrientes en algunos circuitos y se mueven por medio de un destornillador o herramienta de ajuste. Generalmente son llamados Trimmers.





​


----------

